# Biometrics Appointment... TOMORROW! :D



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

Is it ok to be panicky over this?  I feel exhausted, I have been in airports the whole day, but I feel like my brain is on overdrive and it won't switch off... xD I can't wait to send out my documents and just wait... however nerve-wrecking that will be...


----------



## beignets (Jun 20, 2012)

amaquima said:


> Is it ok to be panicky over this?  I feel exhausted, I have been in airports the whole day, but I feel like my brain is on overdrive and it won't switch off... xD I can't wait to send out my documents and just wait... however nerve-wrecking that will be...


Biometrics are nothing to panic over! It's very painless, it takes about 10 minutes and you're all done.


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

I know, but I have been sleep deprived for far too long to feel anything but terror  Ok, maybe I'm over reacting... But after all I am paying for this I spent the whole flight panicking over them losing my luggage xD I should go sleep! I don't think I´m thinking straight 



beignets said:


> Biometrics are nothing to panic over! It's very painless, it takes about 10 minutes and you're all done.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

It's ok to be panicky, as traveling is stressful and visas are stressful! Don't worry though, your biometric appointment should be simple, painless and quick (If it is anything like mine) I was so nervous for mine in the US that I turned up half an hour early and then waited in the car. Turns out I could have gone in and been seen early, who knew? And you should have seen me after my FLR(M) premium appointment while I was waiting for a decision. Crying in the middle of Cardiff "What if they say no?!?!" 

It's perfectly natural to be nervous, but your appointment will be fine, you'll get your biometrics done, you'll go home, send off your application, be nervous and stressed for a bit longer, and then you'll get a decision and take it from there!

Good luck, and you'll be fine tomorrow


----------



## beignets (Jun 20, 2012)

amaquima said:


> I know, but I have been sleep deprived for far too long to feel anything but terror  Ok, maybe I'm over reacting... But after all I am paying for this I spent the whole flight panicking over them losing my luggage xD I should go sleep! I don't think I´m thinking straight


You're not overreacting at all! This whole process is VERY scary. I totally understand how you feel. I promise the biometrics appointment won't be scary though! 
Get some rest, you'll feel better tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We were surprised how pleasant the experience was (for us). Ten minutes of fingerprints and photo, a lot of pleasant chat and laughter through it with friendly staff. But like everyone here, we didn't sleep the night before (it was our FLR(M) appointment too). We'd spent several days (weeks?) convincing each other it would all be fine yet in our own minds inventing every implausible reason why we would be turned away and refused a visa.

I think that's natural given how important it is to our lives - and we were fine in the end.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

All of the above

This is one of the very most important times of your life, ranks right up there with having a child. 'They' (UKBA and the people at the application centre) have the rest of your life in their hands and it is completely reasonable for you to be concerned/worried/nervous/terrified!

Everyone who has been where you are right now knows EXACTLY what you experiencing, and know all this really will pass:

The waiting to do the biometrics/waiting to send the hard copies/waiting to see if the package arrived to the consulate/waiting to hear if a determination has been made/waiting to get the hard copies and visa vignette back/waiting to board the plane/waiting to get off the plane/waiting through the Immigration Hall queue/waiting for the Immigration Officer to let you into the country/waiting for your luggage to come down onto the carrousel/waiting for the crowd to part and reveal your spouse...

who has been waiting too

So this horrific anxiety you are enduring is normal, and will pass, and we're here with a virtual hug and cuppa to help you get through it


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

amaquima said:


> Is it ok to be panicky over this?  I feel exhausted, I have been in airports the whole day, but I feel like my brain is on overdrive and it won't switch off... xD I can't wait to send out my documents and just wait... however nerve-wrecking that will be...


We will be doing our application tomorrow and I feel the same way. I don't think it will end until after everything is said and done. 

M


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, guess what... Everything that could go wrong did go wrong  I did so very much research and contacted WorldBridge and did everything I could to have my facts straight, and I ended up screwing up  
It turns out that, given that I came to Colombia, I had to surrender my passport... And wait for up to 8 weeks!!! In Colombia, where I don't know ANYONE or go to Panama to the Biometrics clinic in two weeks  I feel so heartbroken... Of course I tried to bargain, offering many scenarios, but none of them works. So, I'm gonna go to Panama in two weeks, but I feel so frustrated and stupid... The stafff was great, and I don't blame them, but I am soooo gonna complain to Worldbridge, because I emailed them, explained my entire plan and ask if I was correct and not once did they tell me that I was doing something wrong.  
I will go get that damned appointment now  

Btw, thank you for your replies... You all rock!



AnAmericanInScotland said:


> All of the above
> 
> This is one of the very most important times of your life, ranks right up there with having a child. 'They' (UKBA and the people at the application centre) have the rest of your life in their hands and it is completely reasonable for you to be concerned/worried/nervous/terrified!
> 
> ...


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

amaquima said:


> Well, guess what... Everything that could go wrong did go wrong  I did so very much research and contacted WorldBridge and did everything I could to have my facts straight, and I ended up screwing up
> It turns out that, given that I came to Colombia, I had to surrender my passport... And wait for up to 8 weeks!!! In Colombia, where I don't know ANYONE or go to Panama to the Biometrics clinic in two weeks  I feel so heartbroken... Of course I tried to bargain, offering many scenarios, but none of them works. So, I'm gonna go to Panama in two weeks, but I feel so frustrated and stupid... The stafff was great, and I don't blame them, but I am soooo gonna complain to Worldbridge, because I emailed them, explained my entire plan and ask if I was correct and not once did they tell me that I was doing something wrong.
> I will go get that damned appointment now
> 
> Btw, thank you for your replies... You all rock!


Oh. Wow!

I'm glad the Columbian staff was nice, but I'm really shocked that WorldBridge didn't tell you that Columbia would want you to surrender your passport-that's insane expecting you to arrive, surrender your passport, and then be stranded in Columbia for eight weeks! *You are not the one who made a mistake!!*

How is going to Panama better-it's still a different country. Unless they can do something differently there?

And oh yes indeed you should not only complain to WorldBridge, but to the UKBA as well. You were given information by WB that has cost you a lot of heartache and money, and they could have spared you all of that!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh no! 

Was it at your biometrics that they wanted to take your passport, or when you were going into Colombia? I'm so sorry to read this though. 

Worldbridge has the role of being a commercial partner used by UKBA and they carry out the basic hosting and processing of applications but they seem less than forthcoming with individual advice (maybe because they're not immigration advisers as such). That leaves us to find the traps and pitfalls ourselves. That said, you being left without a passport for such a length of time and unable to travel home is unacceptable - and renders the Colombian processing hub useless for anyone except Colombians.

I know it's small consolation right now, but if you've already paid for your application, you will still qualify under existing rules - just with a delay and different travel plans. I hope Panama is a much better experience.


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

Trust me that bit about qualifying under the existing rules is the one bit that matters, because otherwise we wouldn't be able to apply. I am just trying to book my appointment, but since I'm not in Honduras my bank is being a pain and has blocked my card. My mom already called and they told me to try again in 15 minutes. 
At least everything else is ready... I don't think I will be touching my supporting docs folders until I travel to Panama. I don't even want to see them anymore  



2farapart said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Was it at your biometrics that they wanted to take your passport, or when you were going into Colombia? I'm so sorry to read this though.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

amaquima said:


> Trust me that bit about qualifying under the existing rules is the one bit that matters, because otherwise we wouldn't be able to apply. I am just trying to book my appointment, but since I'm not in Honduras my bank is being a pain and has blocked my card. My mom already called and they told me to try again in 15 minutes.
> At least everything else is ready... I don't think I will be touching my supporting docs folders until I travel to Panama. I don't even want to see them anymore


Sending hugs.

Yes, a few of us (me included) have been bitten by a suspicious bank who jumps upon an unexpected payment to an overseas organisation. Hopefully, your mom calling them will have sorted that out.

Good luck!


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

It just went through  It was the very last available slot... I panicked for a second because I had to give my details again and it said there weren't any available slots that day... The problem with Panama, and the reason why I decided to come all the way to Colombia is because Panama only takes biometrics once a month... But anyway, at least that's ready. 

Thanks for the hugs...  



2farapart said:


> Sending hugs.
> 
> Yes, a few of us (me included) have been bitten by a suspicious bank who jumps upon an unexpected payment to an overseas organisation. Hopefully, your mom calling them will have sorted that out.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

amaquima said:


> It just went through  It was the very last available slot... I panicked for a second because I had to give my details again and it said there weren't any available slots that day... The problem with Panama, and the reason why I decided to come all the way to Colombia is because Panama only takes biometrics once a month... But anyway, at least that's ready.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs...


Great!!!! :clap2: Now you've paid, that means, provided your application is successful, you'll be considered under the old rules all the way from now on.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

amaquima said:


> It just went through  It was the very last available slot... I panicked for a second because I had to give my details again and it said there weren't any available slots that day... The problem with Panama, and the reason why I decided to come all the way to Colombia is because Panama only takes biometrics once a month... But anyway, at least that's ready.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs...


I've had the kettle on

Now, what will happen in Panama? Won't you have to surrender your application there, too?


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

According to what I was told no, but I will call them right now and see what they say...


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Amaquima , hang in there. Your situation is in my prayers. You have a great support group here. This forum has been a God send for me.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Bump

Amaquima, were you able to get information from the Panama centre?


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you Gman383... This forum is great! I don't know what I would have done without it!  

I´m sorry AnAmericanInScotland, I have been meaning to update you guys!  I did call, the thing is, when you call it does the same it did when I called to the Colombian Embassy... The machine tells you to dial 1 for visas and when you do it says that they cannot provide information related to that, and that you have to contact WorldBridge. This time I called again and waited until someone picked up, and told them my situation, but they kept saying that they didn't know anything and that they couldn't help, that I should call WB... So, it was pretty useless... 
I have the phone from someone at the Colombian Embassy, I will call her once I´m in Honduras to make sure everything is fine.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

amaquima said:


> Thank you Gman383... This forum is great! I don't know what I would have done without it!
> 
> I´m sorry AnAmericanInScotland, I have been meaning to update you guys!  I did call, the thing is, when you call it does the same it did when I called to the Colombian Embassy... The machine tells you to dial 1 for visas and when you do it says that they cannot provide information related to that, and that you have to contact WorldBridge. This time I called again and waited until someone picked up, and told them my situation, but they kept saying that they didn't know anything and that they couldn't help, that I should call WB... So, it was pretty useless...
> I have the phone from someone at the Colombian Embassy, I will call her once I´m in Honduras to make sure everything is fine.


'...once I'm in Honduras...'-are you still in Columbia??!! Take your time, update as you can.

I do not understand why they have to make things so complicated down there, I really don't-but you are not the first Central American I've read go through some complication or another in the process of applying. 

Do you have friends or family in Panama that you can stay with if you have to surrender your passport?


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

I arrived today... My dad wanted me to come back the yesterday, but everything had been booked until today and it would have been complicated to get any refunds, since everything had already been paid... And I really wasn't in the mood to pay extra to change my flight, so I walked around Bogota yesterday and visited a few museums... Everything was lovely, Bogota is a gorgeous city and the museums were stunning and soooo cheap! 

I agree with you, I wish they didn't have to make it this hard... I mean, the visa process is nerve wrecking and time consuming as it is... But I will be calling on monday, to make sure everything is OK. I used to have family in Panama, but my aunt moved to the States and her ex husband won't even remember me by now. Hopefully, the information I got from the person who was going to take my biometrics is accurate. She said she was the person in charge for Central America, so I figure she must know what she's talking about. 

Thank you so much for your time and interest, I am truly grateful for it!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

amaquima said:


> I arrived today... My dad wanted me to come back the yesterday, but everything had been booked until today and it would have been complicated to get any refunds, since everything had already been paid... And I really wasn't in the mood to pay extra to change my flight, so I walked around Bogota yesterday and visited a few museums... Everything was lovely, Bogota is a gorgeous city and the museums were stunning and soooo cheap!
> 
> I agree with you, I wish they didn't have to make it this hard... I mean, the visa process is nerve wrecking and time consuming as it is... But I will be calling on monday, to make sure everything is OK. I used to have family in Panama, but my aunt moved to the States and her ex husband won't even remember me by now. Hopefully, the information I got from the person who was going to take my biometrics is accurate. She said she was the person in charge for Central America, so I figure she must know what she's talking about.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and interest, I am truly grateful for it!


One of my regrets from my time in Central and South America is that I didn't get to spend enough time in Bogota-it really is a gorgeous city! But truthfully I'm awed by your courage-I would not have had the courage to walk around Bogota on my own 

Please keep us posted on how the Panama trip goes!


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> One of my regrets from my time in Central and South America is that I didn't get to spend enough time in Bogota-it really is a gorgeous city! But truthfully I'm awed by your courage-I would not have had the courage to walk around Bogota on my own
> 
> Please keep us posted on how the Panama trip goes!


Well, I live in the "the most dangerous country in the world" according to some article xD So walking around Bogota was no problem!  I loved it! And was truly exhausted when I arrived at the hotel. 

I called the embassy in Bogota today, and they told me exactly what to do, when I get to Panama and on my way back to Honduras. So everything should be fine... I am still terrified but feeling a bit more reassured now. I just found a flight and hotel to Panama, but I'm waiting for my hubby to check it, to see what he thinks... I just can't wait for my app to be out of my hands, I hate to see it there...


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

amaquima said:


> Well, I live in the "the most dangerous country in the world" according to some article xD So walking around Bogota was no problem!  I loved it! And was truly exhausted when I arrived at the hotel.
> 
> I called the embassy in Bogota today, and they told me exactly what to do, when I get to Panama and on my way back to Honduras. So everything should be fine... I am still terrified but feeling a bit more reassured now. I just found a flight and hotel to Panama, but I'm waiting for my hubby to check it, to see what he thinks... I just can't wait for my app to be out of my hands, I hate to see it there...


There is a real sense of relief when you hand over the application and supporting documents. When I handed the envelope across the counter to the US Postal Service (USPS) clerk I was surprised at how relieved I was-I remember thinking 'It's out of my hands now'.

Lol, that lasted a whole day, and then I was anxiously checking the USPS tracking site to see if my packet had got to NYC And then I was anxiously checking my email to see if I'd got the '...your application has been opened and organised...' email. And so on, right up to the moment we were driving out of the Edinburgh Airport car park


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> There is a real sense of relief when you hand over the application and supporting documents. When I handed the envelope across the counter to the US Postal Service (USPS) clerk I was surprised at how relieved I was-I remember thinking 'It's out of my hands now'.
> 
> Lol, that lasted a whole day, and then I was anxiously checking the USPS tracking site to see if my packet had got to NYC And then I was anxiously checking my email to see if I'd got the '...your application has been opened and organised...' email. And so on, right up to the moment we were driving out of the Edinburgh Airport car park


Oh yes! That's what I want, for it to be out of my hands! I still look at it and think of all of the things that I could add or remove or whatever... I have to touch it a little bit more, because when I was in Bogota I moved some things and stashed some flight related documents in one of my folders so I wouldn't lose it... Also I want to mark the transactions on the bank statements... like my bonus and some withdrawals during the wedding planning... Oh, and change the labels! There are tear stains on both of the folders when I was freaking out at the Embassy in Bogota...  

*sigh* It is so damned hard to think those two folders will determine my entire future... My dad keeps joking I should have married a Honduran  I'd be happily breeding pigs or some other farm animal somewhere :lol:


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, I am in Panama!  And tomorrow I go for my second attempt at getting my biometrics taken... I am a bit scared, but I'm pretty certain everything will be ok!  Although I do have a teeny doubt... Since I was planning to file my app to weeks ago, we put as ETA July 23rd, it was a bit unrealistic, but plausible, but now it's beyond impossible, should I change that date on my application? I mean, just put a different date, a more realistic one?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

amaquima said:


> Ok, I am in Panama!  And tomorrow I go for my second attempt at getting my biometrics taken... I am a bit scared, but I'm pretty certain everything will be ok!  Although I do have a teeny doubt... Since I was planning to file my app to weeks ago, we put as ETA July 23rd, it was a bit unrealistic, but plausible, but now it's beyond impossible, should I change that date on my application? I mean, just put a different date, a more realistic one?


Good luck for tomorrow!!!! :clap2:

If it helps, we put a flight date of 20 December. That was unrealistic too!  My partner arrived 30 December but equally she could have travelled later if she needed to. UKBA uses this date to ensure your visa will allow you to travel on that date if you need to, but you don't have to.


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

It's done!  Tomorrow I flight back to Honduras and will be sending my documents tomorrow evening  I feel so much more confident now!


----------



## qman383 (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats Amaquima ! Hoping for a speedy processing of your visa.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

amaquima said:


> It's done!  Tomorrow I flight back to Honduras and will be sending my documents tomorrow evening  I feel so much more confident now!


I'm so happy this trip went so much better.

M


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you qman383 and mehemlynn!!! I sent my documents this afternoon and they are already on their way to Bogota  They might be arriving at the embassy on monday or as late as tuesday  
I'm so glad that I don't have them anymore, and I hoped to finally sleep tonight, but to be honest, my head's buzzing... I will try to sleep now... Just wanted to say thank you for you kind messages!


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

Just updating!  Our documents arrived today!  I received the embassy's email today  Now the wait begins


----------



## LHoule (Jul 10, 2012)

Goodluck. I hope they dont keep you waiting too long. Although i must admit everyday felt like a week to me. Try and keep busy.Make the most of the you have there.....


----------



## LHoule (Jul 10, 2012)

Good luck. Try and keep yourself busy. I know how much time drags when you are waiting x


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

LHoule said:


> Goodluck. I hope they dont keep you waiting too long. Although i must admit everyday felt like a week to me. Try and keep busy.Make the most of the you have there.....


Oh God! Yes! Between the time I got the email yesterday and today I feel like it's been a week! But I will keep myself busy, I know that will help  Thank you for your good wishes!


----------



## spiritbear928 (Jul 16, 2012)

I am glad to hear they use them there. I hope that means the first/last DOB search is not treated as gospel and you can be cleared by your bio


----------



## amaquima (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi to everybody who helped my out in my Bogota ordeal  I just wanted to let you know that I got my "Your visa has been approved" email today!  I don't what I would have done without all of you, and all of the other people who helped me out across this forums! I have been avoiding reading the forum, because whenever I read someone got refused, I couldn't help thinking I might be too... (Horrible, I know!) 
So, that's it... Thank you anamericaninscotland, 2farapart, mehemlynn, qman383, LHoule and obviously Joppa in all his supreme wisdom.


----------

